

Is Airbnb Full Of Fake Listings? - tilt
http://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-fake-listings-2011-8

======
wynand
The tabloid presses seem to have blunted Occam's razor. I have used AirBnB in
the past and have come to realize that a lot of renters lose enthusiasm in
time and simply don't respond - sometimes they respond half-apologetically
after a week or two. Also, given that it's summertime, I wouldn't be surprised
if a number of New Yorkers are on holiday (and perhaps ignoring their
e-mails).

I am pissed with AirBnB for how they've handled the recent events but
speculating like this is just kicking them when they're down.

------
tokenadult
This story provides some interesting new information about the client
experience on Airbnb. I wonder if other press accounts will confirm this
information.

Note to onlookers: a CNN new report submitted by another HN participant, which
I found interesting, and which included the new information that Airbnb "is
working on a 'response to our community' that would be released Monday
afternoon," has now been made dead.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2834066>

That's too bad, because many of us who are curious about the future prospects
of the Airbnb company are trying to gauge whether the company is successful in
keeping ahead of the press cycle or not.

